# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Need help sexing red balloon platys

## loyxl

Hi everyone. Can anyone help identify the sex of these 2 red balloon platys?




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

they are females...

----------

